# Brainstorming for future costume uses for a wedding dress....



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I have my wedding dress that I would like to use in a future (not 2013) haunt- I don't want to pay to have it cleaned, won't ever be wearing it again, want to get one more good use out of it. I figured why not use it as a costume for my haunt! It is a white shiny/glossy material, A-line dress.

I was going to use it this year in a "til death do us part" room- me and my husband (wearing a suit/tux) "hanging". My haunt director chose a carnival of freaks and prison of the dead theme, so I couldn't really work that in with the themes. 

I want to see if there are any other ideas- other than the bride of frankenstein (frankenstein was the theme last year), or just a plain zombie bride. 

My first choice is going to be the "til death do us part" idea, but I want to see what everyone can come up with!


----------

